
Email: Will we ever get over it? Even Social Media worships there. - JournalistHack
http://gigaom.com/2009/07/27/the-social-web-prays-at-emails-altar/
======
DanielStraight
Well, I'm by no means a heavy email user. I get maybe one email a day that I
care about... and that's on a good day. I don't bother with notifications and
aggregations and all that mess (or social networking for that matter). But in
any event, the advantage email has is that your inbox is an aggregator and
that email is ubiquitous. Email is already preconfigured, preprogrammed to
work with anyone. Sure, you may be able to make a nicer way to get
notifications and updates from certain sites (though I still can't for the
life of me figure out why you'd want to), but will it work with every single
site in existence and with every single person in existence and with every
single other technology in existence? No? Ok, I'll stick with email then.

